# Direct TV.. anyone have it?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hubby wanted to go from cable to Direct TV, so we looked into it and placed the order to day ( part of a 'bundle") and will be considerably less per month as well as phone... hope we won't be sorry! 

Neighbors have it and like it, but other than them.. don't know anyone else personally so wondering if any of you have it and how you like it. I know we're kind of 'stuck' with it due to 'penalty'. I personally am not a big TV person so as long as I can receive the few chanels I do like I don't care too much.. and they are included. 

Any comments are welcomed.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

We have Direct TV and we LOVE it. We used to have Dish Network and always had frequency or reception problems (especially during wind or rain). But with Direct TV (and we've had it for almost 3 years now) we have had no problem reception or feed wise. The only complaint that I have is with the DVR (don't know if you are getting that as well in your package). But with Direct, you can't record more than 2 shows at the same time which stinks a huge one. But I think that we just got a little spoiled. :brownbag: Good luck! Hope you like it!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

We have it and love it too! Much cheaper than cable and even though the cable companies have commercials saying the reception for satellite is bad during storms-even during our awful blizzard a couple weeks ago-we didn't lose reception at all!  Hope you like it!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I love my Direct Tv! The reception is great, I get lots of cool channels and my bill is much cheaper than cable was. I get the YES network, really cheap, so I can see my Yankees.  I did try Dish Network and was not happy at all.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I hate to say this but I hated having Directv. Less than one year after they installed the dish one of the two connections that I had corroded so my living room TV did not work. Now in a normal house this may not be that big of a deal but I live in a brownstone and the dish was on the roof. In order to access it I have to go through someone else's condo and then you have to climb up another 10 feet or so. Kinda scary! If you need repairs they are NOT covered like they are with cable. If a technician has to come to your house to fix something you have to pay so I never bothered fixing it. 

I also didn't like the setup. You can't just plug into your cable jack like you do with regular cable. Again because I'm in a multi-unit building, they had to run the cable down the front of my building and then through a window so sticking in my living room window were two hookup connections. 

One other aspect I found horrible was the lack of ON Demand. Because it is Satellite you cannot dictate when you start watching a movie or other on demand programming that you get with regular cable. If you want to watch a pay per view type of movie you have to wait until a scheduled time that it starts and you can't pause live TV. Maybe some of these negative aspects have changes since I switched??

Unlike others, I did have problems with the reception during storms. It was horrible but it was definitely annoying!

Anyway, I switched back to cable and am much happier even though I do pay more.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Jan 7 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701214


> I hate to say this but I hated having Directv. Less than one year after they installed the dish one of the two connections that I had corroded so my living room TV did not work. Now in a normal house this may not be that big of a deal but I live in a brownstone and the dish was on the roof. In order to access it I have to go through someone else's condo and then you have to climb up another 10 feet or so. Kinda scary! If you need repairs they are NOT covered like they are with cable. If a technician has to come to your house to fix something you have to pay so I never bothered fixing it.
> 
> I also didn't like the setup. You can't just plug into your cable jack like you do with regular cable. Again because I'm in a multi-unit building, they had to run the cable down the front of my building and then through a window so sticking in my living room window were two hookup connections.
> 
> ...


Well, that's interesting, because ours runs through our regular cable. They had to plug into it when they installed it, but it's that way in our houses.

To the original poster, I absolutely LOVE Direct TV. We've had it for about 10 years. Occasionally, we will lose our signal because of rain, but it isn't bad. You lose cable on occasion, too. Anyway, I love all the selection we have. You can get a lot more sports programming on Direct TV than on cable. If it's out there, you can usually get it on Direct TV. I'm a Direct TV addict. I'd never go back to cable. I didn't realize it was less expensive, because we have a lot of packages, so it's fairly expensive because of that. We've just had it for so long, I have nothing with which to compare as far as prices go.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have Direct TV. I was completely happy with cable until we bought a new widescreen HDTV & found out our cable co. didn't offer HD. So I switched to Direct. I'm not really unhappy with it, but I'm not ecstatic either. It does go out sometimes when it rains really hard, but it's usually back on shortly. There's too many junk channels that we will never watch & we have ended up mostly watching the same channels that we watched on cable.And it's more expensive than our cable was. But the HD is awesome,I'm addicted. I also like the DVR service, you can pause a show while you run to the restroom & not miss a thing.lol I'd say I do watch a bit more tv now, but it's only because of the HD channels. If not for that, I'd be just as happy with cable. We did buy a plan in case anything broke since they charge for coming out & making repairs whereas the cable co. didn't.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Another question...

Since I know we'll not watch probably 1/2 of chanels provided... can you program the remote to just "surf" the chanels you select (want), like you can with cable?... 

Hmmm I don't recall any mention of DVR receiver/service. Is that usually an 'extra'?.. funny they didn't even try to 'push' it if indeed it is an extra.( which I'm assuming it is). Only talked about and we got the HD receiver.

I really appreciate all the responses!!!! this is all so new to us 'ole-folk' and I've found it very interesting!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We have had Directv now for about 15 months and we love it. We have their HD service and 2 HD receivers and a gazillion channels.
I think their DVR is $4.99 extra per month. HD service is something like $9.99 per month extra.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 7 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701362


> Another question...
> 
> Since I know we'll not watch probably 1/2 of chanels provided... can you program the remote to just "surf" the chanels you select (want), like you can with cable?...
> 
> ...


Yes, Terry the DVR service is extra,I forget how much, but it's not alot. I've not messed with it a lot, but I do know you can add channels to a favorite list to search through. I've been meaning to do that ever since we got Direct, but haven't yet, 9 mths later.  We don't even watch half of our channels. I unsubscribed from the premium channels because we never watched them.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I prefer Cable, for 1 reason only....we have 9 tvs in the house. With DirectTV, the kids had to watch what we did. You had to have a box for each tv to watch something other than the main tv. DirectTV calls wanting me to switch back & I tell them when they fix this problem...we'll switch back!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow - you guys are spoiled for choice!! LOL

We have 5 TV channels to pick from here ... its a tough choice sometimes :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 7 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701362


> Another question...
> 
> Since I know we'll not watch probably 1/2 of chanels provided... can you program the remote to just "surf" the chanels you select (want), like you can with cable?...
> 
> ...


Yes you can program the remote to surf your favorites.

I've had it since 1998 and love it. I am on my second dish (first one broke about a year ago) and with the new dish I have almost no problems with reception. A couple of weeks ago we had a very strange ice/snow combo and I had a problem. Mine is on the back deck of my house so it was easy to get to and brush off the snow. After that it was fine again.

I pay and extra $5 per month for some sort of service agreement which means that if there's a problem they'll take care of it. I've gotten a new receiver and a new dish out of it - not sure if I came out ahead on money but it certainly saved the hassle.

I also have the DVR and love it as well. 

I live in the Chicago area and most of my friends with cable hate the cable company and wish they had satellite.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 7 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701362


> Another question...
> 
> Since I know we'll not watch probably 1/2 of chanels provided... can you program the remote to just "surf" the chanels you select (want), like you can with cable?...
> 
> ...



Terry, I apoligize for responding to your question with actually answering one of your questions. Yes, it has 2 custom channel setups which you can define to whatever you want. We just use one of the two and have set it so only the channels we have some interest in will show up.

Also, as an aside, we are sending our DVR in to a third party in the next week or two. The boxes come with something like a 300 GB hard drive which gives you roughly 35 or 40 hours with of high def shows. But now they have 1.5 TB hard drives that will let you store up to 360 hours of high def content. The receivers also have a network connection and Direct has Directv on Demand now for free where you can download shows straight over the computer, while you could be recording as many as 2 other shows at the same time!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We don't have Direct TV we have Dish Network. But it works all the same. I know that you can program your favorite chanels. We even have DVR. But WE are retarded and use not even half of the features we could. I am annoyed with them lately because I cannot order the pay-per-view like I used to.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

We had Direct TV years ago, but every time there was a storm it went out, every time :shocked: 
So we went back to cable, we have 4 boxes and we pay a fortune :huh: I have that computer, phone and tv package from Time Warner, but my bill is like over 300 bucks a month :w00t: I know that is insane. I need to look for a better plan.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 11 2009, 04:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703329


> We had Direct TV years ago, but every time there was a storm it went out, every time :shocked:
> So we went back to cable, we have 4 boxes and we pay a fortune :huh: I have that computer, phone and tv package from Time Warner, but my bill is like over 300 bucks a month :w00t: I know that is insane. I need to look for a better plan.[/B]


WOW Andrea, that's a lot of bucks a mth :shocked: . Much more than my phone bill, satelite bill, Dsl, cell phone combined.I could even add basic cable & still be under that.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-I do have something to complain about now. One of our local channels isn't on DirecTV right now because apparently they are charging too much to keep them and so DirecTV isn't carrying it right now-they're in a war-It's hmm..ABC I believe which sucks because on Mondays we really like to watch Big Bang Theory, How I Met your Mother and Two and a Half Men. I hope they fix this because it sucks. Also, if there are sports on that channel we can't watch that either


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (lillady @ Jan 11 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703517


> Well-I do have something to complain about now. One of our local channels isn't on DirecTV right now because apparently they are charging too much to keep them and so DirecTV isn't carrying it right now-they're in a war-It's hmm..ABC I believe which sucks because on Mondays we really like to watch Big Bang Theory, How I Met your Mother and Two and a Half Men. I hope they fix this because it sucks. Also, if there are sports on that channel we can't watch that either [/B]



Gena,

How far away is this station from you? You know you do have the option of having a regular over the air antenna connected to either your TV antenna directly or to the antenna input on the back of the Directv box.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We opted to put our decision on hold.. As we asked more questions found we could well be paying as much as we do now.... ( more if we add any 'service-contract' which we didn't even ask about pricing on that.)
We sat down and really 'worked the numbers'.... to include the few 'special-pricing' that run out after a couple of months then more at the end of the year. 

Since we have a very basic lifestyle ( 'read': boring LOL ) and our TV preferences are so little. We're not big TV watchers to begin with ( well hubby much more than I .. but he's more into history and news programing than sports or movies). So many of the 'perks' aren't that big of a deal for our viewing enhancement. It was the 'TV' where we were trying to cut costs. 

For the phone portion of the bundle... yeah a few added perks to what we have now but not ones we cared that much about... nice , but not a big influence in decision for us. We make very very few long distance calls, I personally am not a lover of the call waiting.. and we have the answering machine already so the 'extras' aren't a biggie to us. We already have the ID and the DSL as well... so that wasn't a biggie ... might be if someone didn't already have it would be nice but when I got my DLS they threw in the MSN which I previously had paid for separately.

We are also contemplating switching some rooms around ..maybe.. which would determine if we wanted TVs in those rooms . We found we'd later have to pay almost $70 per receivers later ( free if now) .. and that means $140 . plus the additional per month. ... and think that is for the 'standard' receiver... if HD think it is $100 each. 

So thank you all for the input... it enabled us to ask more questions and see if the switch was that great a benefit to us and it helped us to decide. Who knows as time goes on we may change our minds but for now, sticking with what we have. You all were very very helpful!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 11 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703469


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 11 2009, 04:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703329





> We had Direct TV years ago, but every time there was a storm it went out, every time :shocked:
> So we went back to cable, we have 4 boxes and we pay a fortune :huh: I have that computer, phone and tv package from Time Warner, but my bill is like over 300 bucks a month :w00t: I know that is insane. I need to look for a better plan.[/B]


WOW Andrea, that's a lot of bucks a mth :shocked: . Much more than my phone bill, satelite bill, Dsl, cell phone combined.I could even add basic cable & still be under that.
[/B][/QUOTE]
:shocked: I know it is Sue.. Thats cause Nick has to have his Italian channels and special sports channels and my kids order movies without asking, they are like 4 bucks. I just put the block on so they have to ask first :biggrin: I finally got smart :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 11 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703598


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 11 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703469





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 11 2009, 04:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703329





> We had Direct TV years ago, but every time there was a storm it went out, every time :shocked:
> So we went back to cable, we have 4 boxes and we pay a fortune :huh: I have that computer, phone and tv package from Time Warner, but my bill is like over 300 bucks a month :w00t: I know that is insane. I need to look for a better plan.[/B]


WOW Andrea, that's a lot of bucks a mth :shocked: . Much more than my phone bill, satelite bill, Dsl, cell phone combined.I could even add basic cable & still be under that.
[/B][/QUOTE]
:shocked: I know it is Sue.. Thats cause Nick has to have his Italian channels and special sports channels and my kids order movies without asking, they are like 4 bucks. I just put the block on so they have to ask first :biggrin: I finally got smart :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh right, men & kids. Gotta keep the guys happy.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 11 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703791


> Oh right, men & kids. Gotta keep the guys happy. [/B]




Darn right!!

Nothing better than having that remote in one hand a couple of Malts in the other!!


What about the beer? :wine: I need more hands....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 11 2009, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703792


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 11 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703791





> Oh right, men & kids. Gotta keep the guys happy. [/B]




Darn right!!

Nothing better than having that remote in one hand a couple of Malts in the other!!


What about the beer? :wine: I need more hands.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm probably going to regret typing this, and you better not use it against me Steve....but dang....do you have a brother?
I'd be happy to let someone hold the remote if his feelings were the same as yours about Malts!  

Oh...and just a reminder. I'm able to edit this out now that I'm finally a paid subscriber. Just in case you try to use it against me.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703806


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 11 2009, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703792





> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 11 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703791





> Oh right, men & kids. Gotta keep the guys happy. [/B]




Darn right!!

Nothing better than having that remote in one hand a couple of Malts in the other!!


What about the beer? :wine: I need more hands.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm probably going to regret typing this, and you better not use it against me Steve....but dang....do you have a brother?
I'd be happy to let someone hold the remote if his feelings were the same as yours about Malts!  

Oh...and just a reminder. I'm able to edit this out now that I'm finally a paid subscriber. Just in case you try to use it against me. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I did a screen capture Crystal..... and I'm NEVER going to let you forget....  

I do have a slightly younger brother. The problem is that I'm the well adjusted handsome one.... :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 11 2009, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703807


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703806





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 11 2009, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703792





> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 11 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703791





> Oh right, men & kids. Gotta keep the guys happy. [/B]




Darn right!!

Nothing better than having that remote in one hand a couple of Malts in the other!!


What about the beer? :wine: I need more hands.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm probably going to regret typing this, and you better not use it against me Steve....but dang....do you have a brother?
I'd be happy to let someone hold the remote if his feelings were the same as yours about Malts!  

Oh...and just a reminder. I'm able to edit this out now that I'm finally a paid subscriber. Just in case you try to use it against me. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I did a screen capture Crystal..... and I'm NEVER going to let you forget....  

I do have a slightly younger brother. The problem is that I'm the well adjusted handsome one.... :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

All right jammie boy. Or is it yellow pants guy? Sheesh. So many old threads to choose from I just don't know where to begin. :innocent:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703814


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 11 2009, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703807





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703806





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 11 2009, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703792





> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 11 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703791





> Oh right, men & kids. Gotta keep the guys happy. [/B]




Darn right!!

Nothing better than having that remote in one hand a couple of Malts in the other!!


What about the beer? :wine: I need more hands.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm probably going to regret typing this, and you better not use it against me Steve....but dang....do you have a brother?
I'd be happy to let someone hold the remote if his feelings were the same as yours about Malts!  

Oh...and just a reminder. I'm able to edit this out now that I'm finally a paid subscriber. Just in case you try to use it against me. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I did a screen capture Crystal..... and I'm NEVER going to let you forget....  

I do have a slightly younger brother. The problem is that I'm the well adjusted handsome one.... :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

All right jammie boy. Or is it yellow pants guy? Sheesh. So many old threads to choose from I just don't know where to begin. :innocent:
[/B][/QUOTE]

As mod, I'd be perfectly within my rights to go back and delete all those old threads and then ban you...


or maybe I should ban you FIRST....


decisions... :smpullhair:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 11 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703836


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703814





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 11 2009, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703807





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 11 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703806





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 11 2009, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703792





> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 11 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703791





> Oh right, men & kids. Gotta keep the guys happy. [/B]




Darn right!!

Nothing better than having that remote in one hand a couple of Malts in the other!!


What about the beer? :wine: I need more hands.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm probably going to regret typing this, and you better not use it against me Steve....but dang....do you have a brother?
I'd be happy to let someone hold the remote if his feelings were the same as yours about Malts!  

Oh...and just a reminder. I'm able to edit this out now that I'm finally a paid subscriber. Just in case you try to use it against me. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I did a screen capture Crystal..... and I'm NEVER going to let you forget....  

I do have a slightly younger brother. The problem is that I'm the well adjusted handsome one.... :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

All right jammie boy. Or is it yellow pants guy? Sheesh. So many old threads to choose from I just don't know where to begin. :innocent:
[/B][/QUOTE]

As mod, I'd be perfectly within my rights to go back and delete all those old threads and then ban you...


or maybe I should ban you FIRST....


decisions... :smpullhair:
[/B][/QUOTE]

But without me here, there would be no one you had to moderate? You'd be without purpose. Void and lifeless...


----------

